# Take the personality test and share your results



## Blood (Jul 28, 2014)

or if you already know just share your results. there are plenty other ones out there, some may even easier to follow then this one.

my result was INFJ. how about you?

INFJ — The "Confidant"

INFJ Confidants are complex, deep and intensely private. Their life's mission is to develop and guide others. Personal growth drives them and anything short of that pursuit is meaningless to them. They are passionate and devoted to the causes they believe in. INFJs live their life with a great sense of purpose.


----------



## easpa (Jul 28, 2014)

I've taken three or four of these tests and my result was ISTJ every time. pretty cool actually


----------



## hanashi (Jul 28, 2014)

infj


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

I got ISFP !


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel off compared to others XD ENFP: Advocates are enthusiastic, expressive and charismatic leaders. They are spontaneous, wild and posses a great zest for life. ENFPs are dreamers. They are driven by their values and strive to champion the causes they believe in. They are resourceful, visionary and creative - See more at: http://www.personalitymax.com/free-personality-test/results#sthash.Gc8WVUwI.dpuf


----------



## unravel (Jul 28, 2014)

INFJ


----------



## cIementine (Jul 28, 2014)

*INTJ*


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2014)

INTJ for me :u


----------



## cIementine (Jul 28, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> INTJ for me :u



*twinsies <3
*


----------



## Farobi (Jul 28, 2014)

*ISFJ*

... are kind, loyal and considerate. They desire to serve and protect others sacrificially. They serve behind the scenes without seeking recognition. ISFJs like routine and have excellent follow-through skills. They possess rich inner lives, are private and quietly friendly.


----------



## Kindra (Jul 28, 2014)

INFJ. 
I sometimes fluctuate between INFJ and INFP -- my preference for Judging over Perceiving is only slight.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 28, 2014)

INFP.

"INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace."

I'm sure most would disagree...


----------



## Titi (Jul 28, 2014)

INTJ ? The "Strategist"

INTJ Strategists are private, independent and self-confident. They strive for perfection and achievement. They are gifted strategists with analytical, conceptual and objective minds. They are flexible and like to formulate contingency plans. INTJs are able to see the reasons behind things.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 28, 2014)

ISTJ

"ISTJ Examiners have a keen sense of right and wrong. They are responsible, dependable and loyal. As gifted administrators, they value thoroughness, integrity and honesty. They are practical and believe that work comes before play. ISTJs always have a plan and are prepared."


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2014)

ISFJ Defenders are kind, loyal and considerate. They desire to serve and protect others sacrificially. They serve behind the scenes without seeking recognition. ISFJs like routine and have excellent follow-through skills. They possess rich inner lives, are private and quietly friendly. - See more at: http://www.personalitymax.com/free-personality-test/results#sthash.GGZpafzM.dpuf


----------



## Farobi (Jul 28, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ISFJ Defenders are kind, loyal and considerate. They desire to serve and protect others sacrificially. They serve behind the scenes without seeking recognition. ISFJs like routine and have excellent follow-through skills. They possess rich inner lives, are private and quietly friendly. - See more at: http://www.personalitymax.com/free-personality-test/results#sthash.GGZpafzM.dpuf



We're the same personality, Jake!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 28, 2014)

I got ISFJ.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I took it again and adjusted my answers to be slightly more accurate and got ISTJ.


----------



## Geneva (Jul 28, 2014)

ISFP <3


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 28, 2014)

_ISTP ? The "Craftsman"
... are adventurous and independent. They are fearless and thrive on challenging situations. They are gifted problem solvers. Their mechanical and technical nature enables them to operate many kinds of tools and instruments. They are proud of their relatively effortless ability to acquire many skills. They seek freedom and are typically unemotional._

Weird... I answered everything very truthfully. I agree with the end results table, but the above paragraph doesn't describe me at all lol!
... Actually, on further analysis, it does. This test knows me better than I do. I suppose the only difference is that I'm very emotional and passionate.
I'm too tired for this


----------



## Geneva (Jul 28, 2014)

Capella said:


> I got ISFP !



I'm the same as you


----------



## Reese (Jul 28, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> _ISTP — The "Craftsman"
> ... are adventurous and independent. They are fearless and thrive on challenging situations. They are gifted problem solvers. Their mechanical and technical nature enables them to operate many kinds of tools and instruments. They are proud of their relatively effortless ability to acquire many skills. They seek freedom and are typically unemotional._


I got the same!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm an ESFJ. The caregiver, basically. I do like to keep people happy when I can.
Am I the only one so far?


----------



## mishka (Jul 28, 2014)

INTJ c:


----------



## nard (Jul 28, 2014)

INFJ.


----------



## Reenhard (Jul 28, 2014)

INTJ ? The "Strategist"


----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 28, 2014)

INTJ apparently I'm heartless XD


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 28, 2014)

INFP :3


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 28, 2014)

Let's see... *goes through dusty psychology class notebook*

INFJ. 

Apparently there are five in this topic. Oh, good, I'm not the only one: in psychology class there was no other INFJ, so I was paired with two different introverts. I did not see them as my natural pairing. I wanted to sit with the extroverts.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 28, 2014)

Every time I've taken the test, I've been an INTJ.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 28, 2014)

Apparently only 6% are ISTP. That's cool.

ISTP
Introvert(44%)  Sensing(1%)  Thinking(50%)  Perceiving(39%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (39%)

According to another test I'm close to being an INTP, which is what I think I was a few years ago, when I first took these tests.


----------



## Mylin (Jul 28, 2014)

INFP. c:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## ibelleS (Jul 28, 2014)

I took that test a while back, I'm INTJ.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 28, 2014)

INTJ c:


----------



## Mariah (Jul 28, 2014)

This again? We had a thread like this a while back but I don't remember my result.
I got ISTP this time, pretty sure it was different last time.


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 28, 2014)

ISTP
ok
i retook the test and got istj
thats ok too
wow i keep forgetting the first type i got from the Jung type test. ech.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 28, 2014)

I get a different result every time I take one of these quizzes lol but this time i got ISTJ — the "examiner." I guess.


----------



## Nix (Jul 28, 2014)

INTP ? The "Engineer"
INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals. 2.5% of the population. 

Famous INTP's: Socrates, Meryl Streep, Carl Jung, Albert Einstein​


----------



## Chibiusa (Jul 28, 2014)

I usually get INFP (I think) but this time I got ISTJ.


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 28, 2014)

ISFP yo. I don't feel artistically worthy of that title hahah


----------



## Athros (Jul 28, 2014)

*ENFP ? The "Advocate"*

ENFP Advocates are enthusiastic, expressive and charismatic leaders. They are spontaneous, wild and posses a great zest for life. ENFPs are dreamers. They are driven by their values and strive to champion the causes they believe in. They are resourceful, visionary and creative.

... lol


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 28, 2014)

These are always fun when not taken too seriously. 

I've gotten INTP each time I've taken any variation of the Jung test.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2014)

I always get INTJ.


----------



## Improv (Jul 28, 2014)

INFJ.

This thread has appeared so many times I don't even bother taking the test anymore.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2014)

Athros said:


> *ENFP — The "Advocate"*
> 
> ENFP Advocates are enthusiastic, expressive and charismatic leaders. They are spontaneous, wild and posses a great zest for life. ENFPs are dreamers. They are driven by their values and strive to champion the causes they believe in. They are resourceful, visionary and creative.
> 
> ... lol


Twinsies!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 28, 2014)

I got INFJ, which I usually get when I take these tests.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 28, 2014)

ISTJ ? The "Examiner"

I am 8.5% of the population? Is that good?


----------



## ally hopkins (Jul 28, 2014)

isfp!


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2014)

ISTP~the "crafter"

i think my sister's was really rare or smt. XD


----------



## rubyy (Jul 28, 2014)

ESTP - the "persuader"

apparently that's what i am

(after googling what half the things meant)


----------



## Caius (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I always get INTJ.



This explains why we don't get along. I'm also INTJ and it's usually a 'territorial' thing or not getting another INTJ. Now that I know your type maybe I'll be better at taking your sarcasm when it should be taken.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 28, 2014)

ENTP- the "originator"
4.5 % of the population
I haven't seen another person with this yet!



Seems like me lol!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 28, 2014)

I took this test many times and each time I am an INFP

"INFP — The "Dreamer"

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

ENTJ
4% of population.

"The chief"

Apparently Bill Gates is an ENTJ.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 28, 2014)

ENTP — The "Originator"

ENTP Originators are innovative, flexible and see endless possibilities. They are very enthusiastic about the ideas they generate. They are inventive, intellectually quick and skilled at what they do. They thrive at finding crafty solutions to technical problems. They are gifted at coming up with new and efficient approaches.
4.5% of Population


----------



## Saylor (Jul 28, 2014)

INFP, but very close to be extroverted


----------



## Fia (Jul 28, 2014)

I got ESFP- The Entertainer. I'm not sure if I agree with that. While I am extremely outgoing, loud, talkative, and social, I tend to be very introverted at times and I rather enjoy being alone.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 28, 2014)

ISTJ for me. I think it fits me well!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 28, 2014)

INTJ - 1.5% of the population. I'm happy as gandalf is one (the wizard not the mod) and it says a good job choice is psycholgist and that's what I would like to be.

INTJ Strategists are private, independent and self-confident. They strive for perfection and achievement. They are gifted strategists with analytical, conceptual and objective minds. They are flexible and like to formulate contingency plans. INTJs are able to see the reasons behind things.


----------



## Darumy (Jul 28, 2014)

INTP, i.e. "The Thinker"!


I've taken the test about three times, and landed on the same one. You should note that (although it's fairly accurate for me minus the part where I'm supposed to be intelligent woops) the Myers-Briggs is not a precise evaluation of your personality. Quite a few things of psychology are fairly rickety as a scientific field though haha, this test is on the shorter end of the stick.




Spoiler: explanation since I'm bad at explaining things from Mockingbird42 @ Reddit



I am the lead psychometrician at a personality test publisher, so I will attempt to answer your question.
To begin, it is important to note that no test is "scientifically valid". Validity is not an element of a test, but specifically has to do with test score interpretation. (see the Standards for Educational and Psychological testing 1999, or Messick, 1989). That being said, the Myers Briggs is not a scientifically valid personality assessment. However, personality assessments can be validated for specific purposes.
Moving onto the bigger issue with the Myers-Briggs: Decision consistency. The Myers-Briggs proclaims a reliability (calculated using coefficient alpha) of between .75-.85 on all of its scales (see Myers-Briggs testing manual). These are general, industry standard reliability coefficients(indicating that if you were to retest, you would get a similar score, but not exact). However, the Myers-Briggs makes additional claims about bucketing individuals into 1 of 16 possible personality types. That you can shift up or down a few points if you were to retake the test on any of the four distinct scales means that you may be higher on one scale than another simply through retaking the test due to measurement error. In fact, literature shows that your personality type will change for 50% of individuals simply through retesting. (Cautionary Comments Regarding the Myers-Brigg Type inventory, Consulting Psychology Journal: Practice and research, summer, 2005). This result indicates very low decision consistency. The low decision consistency is also a mathematical inevitability given 16 personality profiles using 4 scales and scale reliability around .8.
Given the low decision consistency, and given that claims the Myers-Briggs makes about about your personality(validity information) depends on the decisions made by the test to be consistent and not subject to change simply based on retesting, it is highly unlikely that there can be a solid validity argument supporting the Myers-Briggs as a personality indicator. Maybe there are studies showing that it can be used in a very specific context, but sweeping generalizations about the tests use are not going carry much weight.
Now, as a working professional in the field, the Myers-Briggs does NOT have a good reputation as being a decent assessment. It has marketed well to school systems and has good name recognizability, but it is not a well developed exam. There are much better personality assessments available, such as SHL's OPQ32 or The Hogan personality inventory. Now, I don't want to say any of these are good. The best correlations between job performance and personality assessments is about .3 (indicating about 9% of the variance in a persons job performance can be accounted for by a personality assessment). That is the BEST personality assessments can do in terms of job performance... and a correlation of .3 is not worth very much (considering that tests like ACT or the SAT can correlate upwards of .7 with first year college GPA under ideal circumstances).

*And an add-on from Palmsiepoo:*
Expanding on this, the Myers-Brigg's is not only psychometrically unreliable, it is neither a psychometrically valid nor a theoretically validated assessment of personality. It posits a very distinct structure of personality. We know from Popper's (1934) original argument that the more specific a hypothesis, the easier it is to falsify. This is very much so in Myers-Brigg's case. The process in validating an assessment includes a number of statistical and methodological techniques that include assessing construct, content, discriminant, and convergent validities.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

ISTP ? The "Craftsman"





I got this the last time I took a similar test too @w@


----------



## Imitation (Jul 28, 2014)

ISFP - The "Artist"
ISFP Artists live in the present and yearn for freedom. They are artistic, aesthetically inclined and sensitive. They are happiest when they are being creative and expressing themselves. They are loyal, warm and private. ISFPs are cooperative and adaptable. They seek the balance between closeness and independence.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MistyBlue said:


> ISFP yo. I don't feel artistically worthy of that title hahah
> View attachment 58664



Same here


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Always ISTJ. We've got a lot of introverts here, lol.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 28, 2014)

Infp

c:


----------



## Songbird (Jul 28, 2014)

ESFP ? The "Entertainer"


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 28, 2014)

ISFP, but looking at the results i mustve chosen some questions wrong because i would fit more into INFP. the questions on the official site are a little confusing, might look at this site and see if theyre different


----------



## Redacted (Jul 28, 2014)

OK


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 28, 2014)

HAHA WELP
maybe the description on the other site was weird, but i got ISFP again  


results from other:


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 28, 2014)

ESTJ- the "overseer" all three times I took the test.


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jul 28, 2014)

INTP. ; c ;


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 29, 2014)

My results were somewhat accurate.

I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php


----------



## Mango (Jul 29, 2014)

what test?


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 29, 2014)

INTJ for me


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 29, 2014)

I got INTP


----------



## Stacie (Jul 29, 2014)

"ISFP — The "Artist"

ISFP Artists live in the present and yearn for freedom. They are artistic, aesthetically inclined and sensitive. They are happiest when they are being creative and expressing themselves. They are loyal, warm and private. ISFPs are cooperative and adaptable. They seek the balance between closeness and independence."

95% Introvert, 68% sensing, 53% for both feeling and perceiving


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

INFP ? The "Dreamer"

I'm apparently part of a 2% population. Cool . xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace.


----------



## Capella (Jul 29, 2014)

Stacie said:


> "ISFP — The "Artist"
> 
> ISFP Artists live in the present and yearn for freedom. They are artistic, aesthetically inclined and sensitive. They are happiest when they are being creative and expressing themselves. They are loyal, warm and private. ISFPs are cooperative and adaptable. They seek the balance between closeness and independence."
> 
> 95% Introvert, 68% sensing, 53% for both feeling and perceiving



yay twinsies


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoxaxon said:


> My results were somewhat accurate.
> 
> I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php



This color quiz is psychic o.o)
It got pretty much everything right....
But how?? You just choose colors??
It's psychically rigged.


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> ISTP ? The "Craftsman"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<3 x'D cool~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice, I agree with this result xD:

ENFP — The "Advocate"

ENFP Advocates are enthusiastic, expressive and charismatic leaders. They are spontaneous, wild and possess a great zest for life. ENFPs are dreamers. They are driven by their values and strive to champion the causes they believe in. They are resourceful, visionary and creative.

I feel a zest for life haha, and I am quite visionary and creative when I get in my zone


----------



## Geoni (Jul 29, 2014)

I used to get INTP on these tests a lot but this time around I got ISTP. I dislike when you can't choose both answers because often I want to. For example I like introspecting and getting to know other people they're equally satisfying.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nice, I agree with this result xD:
> 
> ENFP — The "Advocate"
> 
> ...



Wooo~~ Gotta agree with those results. :')
I kind of like my results, besides the fact it makes me sound like a pacifist.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoxaxon said:


> My results were somewhat accurate.
> 
> I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php



How did this get me. It's absolutely right.


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2014)

XD i was totally lost on the color quiz thing. Wasnt exactly accurate for me haha. Only the desired objective was spot on. It made me kinda sad haha


----------



## Cudon (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoxaxon said:


> My results were somewhat accurate.
> 
> I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php


Mine was extremely unaccurate. xL

''Is very intense person who seeks excitement and sexual stimulation.''
''Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.''
''Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep her rank and status.''

Uh no


----------



## Geoni (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoxaxon said:


> My results were somewhat accurate.
> 
> I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php



This quiz was absolutely off for me:



Spoiler



Your Existing Situation

"Needs protection for anxiety and conflict, with a personal relationship that is close and understanding and nurturing."

Your Stress Sources

"Current problems are seen as dangerous and threatening. He is angry a the thought he will have to continually put off his own goals for the time being, leaving him feeling powerless to change things. He feels used, overwhelmed, and exhausted at the demands placed on him."

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended."

Has strong emotional demands and is picky when it comes to choosing a partner. He chooses to remain emotionally distant and uninvolved in relationships.

"Is emotionally demanding, especially during intimate moments, which leaves him feeling frustrated because he is unable to find a perfect union."

Is satisfied and finds contentment through sexual activity.

Your Desired Objective

Is extremely determined to make his presence known as an important part of any team. He is flexible and able to do what is necessary to stand out from the crowd. Is willing to overcome any conflicts and difficulties that may stand in his way.

Your Actual Problem

"All energy has been used and he has none left to engage in anymore anxiety or demands. Feeling powerless to change the situation, leaving him frustrated, agitated, irritated, and annoyed with himself. Tries to escape by acting stubbornly sticking to his opinions, but his helplessness leads to some insecurities. Is very sensitive to criticism and easily offended."



This is the opposite of me.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoxaxon said:


> My results were somewhat accurate.
> 
> I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php


weird, mine got a couple things off but for the most part it was really accurate.


----------



## Mango (Jul 29, 2014)

Mango said:


> what test?



can someone link me it


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

Mango said:


> can someone link me it



http://www.personalitymax.com/free-personality-test
Also hows the drawing going?


----------



## Imitation (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoxaxon said:


> My results were somewhat accurate.
> 
> I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php



It was pretty accurate for me aswell apart from saying stuff about finding happiness through sexual activity..


----------



## Nage (Jul 29, 2014)

ISTP — The "Craftsman"
ISTPThe "Craftsman"
ISTP Craftsmen are adventurous and independent. They are fearless and thrive on challenging situations. They are gifted problem solvers. Their mechanical and technical nature enables them to operate many kinds of tools and instruments. They are proud of their relatively effortless ability to acquire many skills. They seek freedom and are typically unemotional.

i think i did it wrong 'cause im not adventurous...not fearless...im not one of the typical unemotionals :'( but there are like so many different situations i could answer either answer for the questions idk 
i guess its like 50% accurate idk 50/50 chance

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> It was pretty accurate for me aswell apart from saying stuff about finding happiness through sexual activity..





Spoiler: my results idk interestin



Your Existing Situation

"Searching for a close bond with others which are accepting and kind. Needs a safe, peaceful atmosphere."

Your Stress Sources

"Always trying to make a good impression on others, but doubtful she is succeeding. Feels she has the right to everything she hopes and dreams of and becomes annoyed and helpless when things don't go her way. Is troubled by the very thought of failure which leaves her feeling miserable. Always sees herself as the victim as if everyone treats her poorly and she never is given her fair share. Feels her failures are no fault of her own, but due to the shortcomings of others."

Your Restrained Characteristics

"Self-centered, tends to take this personally and is easily offended, which leaves her feeling isolated."

"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."

"Seeking to broaden her horizons and believes her hopes and dreams are realistic. Worries she may not be able to do the things she wants and needs to escape to a peaceful, quiet environment in order to restore her confidence."

Your Desired Objective

Feels as if her hopes and dreams have been unfairly stomped on by others. Irritated and upset with her current situation which she feels is an insult to her true desires.

Your Actual Problem

"Feeling a lack of energy, she does not wish to be involved in further activity or give in to demands. she is feeling powerless causing her stress, agitation, and irritation, all which she tries to escape by refusing to participate altogether. she is determined to get her own way in the end and is cautious as she puts her plan in action."

Your Actual Problem #2

"Inability to reach her goals, she is afraid to create or pursue new goals because she fears the rejection and let down they may cause her. she is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into herself and protecting her emotions leaving her moody and depressed."


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 29, 2014)

INFP, though I took a better test than the one in the OP. =p

Took the test a few times to make sure it was consistent and got INFP each time.

http://www.16personalities.com/infp-personality


edit:

Introvert(22%)  iNtuitive(88%)  Feeling(38%)  Perceiving(67%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have strong preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have distinct preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%)

I took the test on this site:
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes1.htm


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 29, 2014)

ISTJ. The test Gallows linked gave me INTJ. I'm not certain which is more accurate, because I don't know if I'm more intuitive or sensing. The rest is accurate though.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 29, 2014)

ISFP! <3


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 29, 2014)

The "Defender"
ISFJ Defenders are kind, loyal and considerate. They desire to serve and protect others sacrificially. They serve behind the scenes without seeking recognition. ISFJs like routine and have excellent follow-through skills. They possess rich inner lives, are private and quietly friendly.


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/77iENhX.png


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

Mango said:


> http://i.imgur.com/77iENhX.png



What site is that?


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

The test?


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

INFP - The Dreamer
*I*ntroversion, 53%
i*N*tuition, 58%
*F*eeling, 84%
*P*erceiving, 68%
_INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace._

Famous INFP's: William Shakespeare, Neil Diamond, Princess Diana, Albert Schweitzer
Fictional INFP's: Calvin (Calvin and Hobbes), Doug Funnie, Anne of Green Gables, E.T.
INFP Career Matches: Activist, Writer, Musician, Journalist, Artist

i'd say this was pretty accurate!! fun


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

Mango said:


> The test?


Yeah, what test site is that on


----------



## Thunder (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm an INFP according to the OP's link, ISFJ when I took Gallow's, which seems to be the most consistent result for me.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 30, 2014)

My results:






_*I'm so introverted.*_ lmao​
- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried the one at 16personalities and got INFP this time:



> PERSONALITY: INFP
> VARIANT: TURBULENT
> ROLE: DIPLOMAT
> You are one of the Diplomats - an empathic and idealistic individual who enjoys exploring interesting ideas and prizes morality. You are known for your poetic nature, intuitive skills and pure, childlike enthusiasm.



(I'm definitely not enthusiastic LOL. Don't know where it got that from..)


----------



## Brackets (Jul 30, 2014)

Ugh I have to do enough of this personality test and self assessment at medical school
I'm usually very introverted


----------



## twisty (Jul 30, 2014)

INFP! We're the artists, apparently. And also I have the same personality type as Nicolas Cage, so that's a bonus.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's what I got:

ISFP ? The "Artist"

ISFP Artists live in the present and yearn for freedom. They are artistic, aesthetically inclined and sensitive. They are happiest when they are being creative and expressing themselves. They are loyal, warm and private. ISFPs are cooperative and adaptable. They seek the balance between closeness and independence.
- See more at: http://www.personalitymax.com/free-personality-test/results#sthash.VFYBS1jm.dpuf


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jul 30, 2014)

The strategist!


----------



## Hot (Jul 30, 2014)

ESFP — The "Entertainer"

ESFP Entertainers are fun-loving and outgoing. They seek an audience to listen to their stories and adventures. They love being the center of attention. They are people-oriented and dislike being alone. Their harmonious and lively nature makes ESFPs popular and very likeable. They enjoy action, new experiences and a life filled with excitement.

Full


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 30, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

i don't believe in these things


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 30, 2014)

I have terrible luck with these. While I get a result I barely get any high percentages for anything, I think the highest I ever got was like 20-something percent. Apparently I have no personality.


----------



## f11 (Jul 30, 2014)

INTP — The "Engineer"
INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm E/INTJ.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 30, 2014)

ENFP


----------



## Lassy (Jul 31, 2014)

ISTJ  - the examiner -


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 31, 2014)

INTJ

Time to tip the scales! XD


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 31, 2014)

ENTJ ? The "Chief"

ENTJ Chiefs are natural and decisive leaders. They are analytical, efficient and hard working. They live in the world of ideas and have a great ability to debate. Their goal-oriented and self-confident nature enables them to take charge. They thrive on achievement.

P.S I just got Chief in my game so...


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)

INFP — The "Dreamer"

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace. 

I guess I'm sort of like this in real life? To be honest, I just don't know how to handle people all that well.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

ISFP — The "Artist"
ISFP Artists live in the present and yearn for freedom. They are artistic, aesthetically inclined and sensitive. They are happiest when they are being creative and expressing themselves. They are loyal, warm and private. ISFPs are cooperative and adaptable. They seek the balance between closeness and independence.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 31, 2014)

I got *INFP ? The "Dreamer"*.

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace.

INFP Career Matches: Artist, Actor/Actress, Social Worker, Activist, Musician.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 31, 2014)

Hoxaxon said:


> My results were somewhat accurate.
> 
> I just feel like sharing this color personality quiz, it was really accurate for me. http://www.colorquiz.com/quiz.php



This was scary accurate.


----------



## jeizun (Jul 31, 2014)

infp - the dreamer, apparently :u


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 31, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> This was scary accurate.



Same here - my result was pretty spot on.  Spooky..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 31, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Same here - my result was pretty spot on.  Spooky..



Are you talking about the color quiz? For me that was pretty accurate


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I got INFJ but I usually get ISFJ which I think is probably more accurate/explains me more. Idk.


----------



## gpiggy2 (Aug 1, 2014)

INFP

An INFP lives in a constant state of Becoming. We exist in flux between who we are at this moment and our vision of our Ideal Self. INFPs don?t measure our lives by the static sum of present circumstances but in the possibility of what we can become. Because of this, we feel happy or unhappy to the degree which we feel we have control over becoming that Ideal Self.

We feel happiest when we feel that our actions move us towards that Ideal. We are unhappy when we feel other people or outside circumstances control our ability to become our Ideal.


----------



## Hai (Aug 1, 2014)

INTP.
It fits well enough I guess ^^

INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals. 2,5 percent~


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

INFP - The Dreamer.

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace. - See more at: http://www.personalitymax.com/free-personality-test/results#sthash.670N8tF2.dpuf

what do the acronyms mean though??

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Are you talking about the color quiz? For me that was pretty accurate



Yeah, the color quiz was pretty spot on.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Aug 1, 2014)

INTJ — The "Strategist"
INTJ Strategists are private, independent and self-confident. They strive for perfection and achievement. They are gifted strategists with analytical, conceptual and objective minds. They are flexible and like to formulate contingency plans. INTJs are able to see the reasons behind things.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

Oooh, I found a cool infographic, this should explain the acronyms a bit better.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 1, 2014)

NFJ ? The "Confidant"
The "Confidant"
INFJ Confidants are complex, deep and intensely private. Their life's mission is to develop and guide others. Personal growth drives them and anything short of that pursuit is meaningless to them. They are passionate and devoted to the causes they believe in. INFJs live their life with a great sense of purpose.

okay.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 1, 2014)

> INTJ — The "Strategist"
> 
> INTJ Strategists are private, independent and self-confident. They strive for perfection and achievement. They are gifted strategists with analytical, conceptual and objective minds. They are flexible and like to formulate contingency plans. INTJs are able to see the reasons behind things.
> 1.5% of Population


It's actually an accurate description.  Being 1.5% of the population makes me feel special in a way.

EDIT: 4/5 of the job recommendations are careers that I am considering to be, so that's a plus.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 1, 2014)

i get enfp every single time i've taken these tests lol. i think once i got infp but i was feeling kinda bleh when i took it. sometimes i feel like i'm ambivert because i feel extroverted or introverted depending on different situations or depending on who i'm with. also depends on my mood. but for the most part i'm extroverted. but of course everyone has an introverted part to them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 1, 2014)

ISTP — The "Craftsman"

ISTP Craftsmen are adventurous and independent. They are fearless and thrive on challenging situations. They are gifted problem solvers. Their mechanical and technical nature enables them to operate many kinds of tools and instruments. They are proud of their relatively effortless ability to acquire many skills. They seek freedom and are typically unemotional.

I do have the chart with me but I'm too lazy to post it lol.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

Isabella said:


> i get enfp every single time i've taken these tests lol. i think once i got infp but i was feeling kinda bleh when i took it. sometimes i feel like i'm ambivert because i feel extroverted or introverted depending on different situations or depending on who i'm with. also depends on my mood. but for the most part i'm extroverted. but of course everyone has an introverted part to them.


 You got ENFP too~ Yay


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

Why does it say my personality is hard to make out? Is this a glitch or something? Maybe my personality is too awesome for this test.


----------



## Murray (Aug 2, 2014)

I got: INTP — The "Engineer"



Spoiler: Description



INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals.

2.5% of the population


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 14, 2014)

ENFP

I'm sometimes INFP though. I'm not extremely outgoing, but I do enjoy meeting new people and chatting.


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 14, 2014)

INFP ? The "Dreamer"
INFP<span class="nonbold"> — The "Dreamer"</span>
INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

ENFJ


----------



## Aerious (Aug 14, 2014)

ESFP/ENFP

the s and n are pretty much in the middle and fluctuate no matter how many times i take the gd test


----------



## MaleficStar (Aug 14, 2014)

ISFJ ? The "Defender" 

ISFJ Defenders are kind, loyal and considerate. They desire to serve and protect others sacrificially. They serve behind the scenes without seeking recognition. ISFJs like routine and have excellent follow-through skills. They possess rich inner lives, are private and quietly friendly.


----------



## Vanya (Aug 14, 2014)

INFJ


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm INT/FP

Literally T and F are always right down the middle, everything else is super-skewed. like when I officially took the test in school i had about 98% towards I, about 80% towards N, and about 80% towards P. ridiculous

- - - Post Merge - - -

Boom Here:




Today I'm INTP i guess, but see? almost 50/50 right there


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 14, 2014)

ENFJ


----------



## azukitan (Aug 17, 2014)

OH GOD, I'M SO IMBALANCED! ;A; 





I used to be an ENFJ in high school, then INFJ/ENFP in college... and now I'm an INTP. I don't know what to THINK anymore. OTL


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 17, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## Bublah (Aug 17, 2014)

ISTP - The Craftsman
I think this is pretty accurate. although the the S and T were really close to 50/50 so I might be flexible? I don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## kassie (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## cookieangal (Aug 17, 2014)

INTP
INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 17, 2014)

INTP here, too! Glad to see so many more 

INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals.

Fun fact: Sherlock Holmes is often considered to be an INTP personality type (which means the universe laughs at me), while Professor Moriarty is considered to be an INTJ on most lists.


----------



## Music_123 (Aug 17, 2014)

ISTJ


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Sometimes I feel as if I have two sides of myself. It's hard to get a correct result if I'm only answering for one side.


----------



## Ste (Aug 17, 2014)

> INTJ ? The "Strategist"
> 
> INTJ Strategists are private, independent and self-confident. They strive for perfection and achievement. They are gifted strategists with analytical, conceptual and objective minds. They are flexible and like to formulate contingency plans. INTJs are able to see the reasons behind things.


Apparently, I'm part of the 1.5% who are like myself.


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Aug 17, 2014)

INTJ here too


----------



## madame.de.maire (Aug 17, 2014)

I've taken the test a million times and I got ENTP every time.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 17, 2014)

I got INFJ aswell ^.^


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 18, 2014)

INTJ Strategists are private, independent and self-confident. They strive for perfection and achievement. They are gifted strategists with analytical, conceptual and objective minds. They are flexible and like to formulate contingency plans. INTJs are able to see the reasons behind things. 

*I AM THE 1.5%.*


----------



## Debra (Aug 18, 2014)

This test was fun ^_^ Thanks for sharing ~

My result is *ISFJ*. Lotsa quiet, much feeling even more sensing, but friendly and ofc loyal c:


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## Halona (Aug 18, 2014)

INFP — The "Dreamer"

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace.


----------



## Improv (Aug 18, 2014)

I retook the quiz, and I have now gotten this:

ISTJ — The "Examiner"

ISTJ Examiners have a keen sense of right and wrong. They are responsible, dependable and loyal. As gifted administrators, they value thoroughness, integrity and honesty. They are practical and believe that work comes before play. ISTJs always have a plan and are prepared.

Batman is an ISTJ so I am happy.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 24, 2014)

INTP — The "Engineer"
INTP<span class="nonbold"> — The "Engineer"</span>
INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals.

Rubbish tbh.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

ISTJ*? The "Examiner"

ISTJ Examiners have a keen sense of right and wrong. They are responsible, dependable and loyal. As gifted administrators, they value thoroughness, integrity and honesty. They are practical and believe that work comes before play. ISTJs always have a plan and are prepared.

Spot on.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 25, 2014)

INTJ — The "Strategist"

INTJ Strategists are private, independent and self-confident. They strive for perfection and achievement. They are gifted strategists with analytical, conceptual and objective minds. They are flexible and like to formulate contingency plans. INTJs are able to see the reasons behind things.

Yep~ Often when I take these the N and the S tend to vary.


----------



## Hype (Aug 25, 2014)

I took the test before and I was an ENTJ.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 25, 2014)

I took this before & I'm ISFJ.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

I got INFJ. Very interesting ^^; I find my zodiacs to be more accurate than this though;; Maybe its just me


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 25, 2014)

I got INFJ. Hrrmm, it says that the career matches are Child Development as well as Writer. That would explain somethings lol 

For fun, try looking at this

It's just a list of fictional characters' personality types. See who you get 

Edit: wait this is confusing. Last time I did this I got ISFJ not INFJ. ISFJ sounds more a bit like me. Maybe I overlooked some questions idk

Edit 2: I seem to be very split between Sensing and Intuition, so it's odd.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 25, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> Edit: wait this is confusing. Last time I did this I got ISFJ not INFJ. ISFJ sounds more a bit like me. Maybe I overlooked some questions idk


yessss, come over to the ISFJ side ԅ(｡≖ω≖｡ԅ)


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 25, 2014)

dragonair said:


> yessss, come over to the ISFJ side ԅ(｡≖ω≖｡ԅ)



Fine, I think I'm a bit more ISFJ internally but INFJ externally. Why can't I be both?

based on this I feel that I relate to more characters on the ISFJ side. Plus I get to say that I AM GROOT


----------



## Farobi (Aug 25, 2014)

I got ISFJ a few months ago - now I got INFJ. I guess I'm pretty flexible depending on my mood, except for the Introversion/Extroversion part 







- - - Post Merge - - -

I was an ISTJ a while back too. lol

Took a test using another site: http://www.humanmetrics.com/hr/JTypesResult.aspx?EI=-78&SN=25&TF=1&JP=-22

ISTP / ISFP


----------



## dragonair (Aug 25, 2014)

OH MY GOD WE ARE GROOT

Idk, I've never felt like anything other ISFJ. Nothing fits me like the ISFJ type does. I feel the ISFJ deep inside my soul. In my bones.


----------



## sylveons (Aug 25, 2014)

isfp for me!


----------



## stumph (Aug 25, 2014)

i got infp awhile back but i just retook and and got intj. weird, but i see myself as more of an intj anyways. (at least i could make a pretty good lawyer in that case)


----------



## Mushrooms (Aug 25, 2014)

ENFP!


----------



## alexa4639 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have always gotten ISTP. I don't even remember what it means :/

*Googles*

"ISTP - The Mechanic

Quiet and reserved, interested in how and why things work. Excellent skills with mechanical things. Risk-takers who they live for the moment. Usually interested in and talented at extreme sports. Uncomplicated in their desires. Loyal to their peers and to their internal value systems, but not overly concerned with respecting laws and rules if they get in the way of getting something done. Detached and analytical, they excel at finding solutions to practical problems."


----------



## Danielle (Aug 25, 2014)

ISFJ.
I remember taking this years ago and getting INTJ though so I guess some things have changed.


----------



## Coach (Aug 25, 2014)

ISFP — The "Artist"
ISFP Artists live in the present and yearn for freedom. They are artistic, aesthetically inclined and sensitive. They are happiest when they are being creative and expressing themselves. They are loyal, warm and private. ISFPs are cooperative and adaptable. They seek the balance between closeness and independence.


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 25, 2014)

I did one of these a couple of years ago, but I can't remember what I got at all.

I did the test linked in the OP and got ISFP — The "Artist" this time.
ISFP Artists live in the present and yearn for freedom. They are artistic, aesthetically inclined and sensitive. They are happiest when they are being creative and expressing themselves. They are loyal, warm and private. ISFPs are cooperative and adaptable. They seek the balance between closeness and independence.


----------



## Deca (Aug 26, 2014)

I am ISTP, the image below is from my profile on another online community :'D


----------



## Farobi (Aug 26, 2014)

I took the Multiple Intelligence test above and I got this result:


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

Did this on HumanMetrics. I'm ESTJ. 

Extravert (1%),  Sensing (1%),  Thinking (31%),  Judging (28%).


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Aug 26, 2014)

No matter which test I take, I always end up with ISFJ... OTL


----------



## gpiggy2 (Aug 26, 2014)

I took the test again and got INFJ. I've taken this test maybe 4 or 5 times and most of those have been INFJ with one INFP result so I think I'm an INFJ but my Judging and Perceiving are pretty close and I only prefer Judging slightly.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 26, 2014)

oohh i did this a few weeks ago and i'm an infp

just did the one you linked and got infp again!


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 26, 2014)

I got INTP (The engineer)
This explains why i can figure out how to rebuild a lego fire truck without the instructions.
(Does that make me a master builder?)


----------



## lady--saga (Aug 26, 2014)

ISFP!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

ESTJ

ESTJ Overseers are responsible and hard working. Tradition and loyalty are deeply valued by them. As quintessential leaders, they provide structure and high standards to followers. When making decisions, they rely on logic and facts. ESTJs are efficient and thrive on routine and stability. They are committed and predictable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ESTJ
took another one and got the same thing >w<

Extravert(1%)  Sensing(12%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(1%)
•You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
•You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
•You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
•You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 26, 2014)

Redid both tests.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2014)

INFP ? The "Dreamer"

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 26, 2014)

INFP — The "Dreamer"

INFP Dreamers are idealistic and deeply sensitive. They are characterized by their loyal and gentle nature. Beneath their easygoing disposition runs a fixed passion for the causes they believe in and the people they selflessly care for. They are driven by their values and seek peace.
2% of Population


----------

